# Got my Klon KTR Today...



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

____________


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> ...from Scott at Axe and You Shall Receive.
> 
> $269.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, I'm in B.C. so mine should be here soon. Good to hear that it sounds like your Silver Klon.

I like that you aren't trying to "flip it" for profit.


----------



## zetamkiii (Nov 21, 2012)

Is this TGP??? I can not escape the Klon. The Klon is here, the Klon is everywhere.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

zetamkiii said:


> Is this TGP???


If this was the Gear Page more stuff would "suck" or be "buzzy", we'd all be a little meaner to each other, daily Dumble/Politician/Robben Ford/Klon/pictures of your pets threads and nobody would give a rip about who gets offended.

BTW, I get most of my TGP info from cartoon YouTube clips even though I do spend a fair amount of time getting entertained on that site, and why not? Tag knows tone. Seriously I am kidding around, more or less. sideways smily face

PS- I'd love to actually hear a Klon at work, in person and not through computer speakers, especially old vs. new or as it seems now unattainable vs. affordable.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I received my KTR from Scott last week also (....great guy to deal with). Indeed it sound's exactly like my long gone original Klon. It's a keeper.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm going to wait for my AF2 to show up...never.

Congrats on the KTR!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I received mine on Monday from Scott. There is no discernable difference between the KTR and the "gold Klon" that my friend still uses. A/B'd with same guitar, same amp. These old ears could not spot any change except it has a smaller footprint.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> These old ears could not spot any change except it has a smaller footprint.


...on both the pedalboard *and* the wallet.

Glad to hear that folks are pleased with it. I hope it works out well for Bill. Lord knows he's been hanging on to this thing and believing in it for 16 or more years.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know what effect it will have on the pricepoint of the older Klons. Many people have paid outrageous prices for the original Klons for the cache. The people that purchased the original Klon because they like the effect will still be happy with the product. However, the flippers will be ticked off and will start claiming the new KTR doesn't sound anything like the old one. They will be wrong. However, I have noticed that some capitalists are now selling the KTR for 5-600.00. Wonders never cease.


mhammer said:


> ...on both the pedalboard *and* the wallet.
> 
> Glad to hear that folks are pleased with it. I hope it works out well for Bill. Lord knows he's been hanging on to this thing and believing in it for 16 or more years.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Glad you guys are liking them and not having to get a 2nd mortgage to purchase one!! A good friend here in London has the original Klon and honestly, I never heard anything spectacular from the Klon, at least nothing that I couldn't get from my Kingsley OD. I was quite happy with my lowly OCD for a few years until I heard the Minstrel.........now it's the only OD I need or want.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sigh, this is getting repetitive.

The Klon is *not* an "overdrive pedal" in the sense that it is supposed to sound like an amp being overdriven. It is an amp overdriving pedal. That is, the amp has to be set up right, and the pedal used to push the amp in a certain way. It preconditions the signal, such that the amp overdrives in a more pleasing way. In fact, as a pedal producing an overdrive sound on its own, it's pretty lousy. The sound to listen for is pedal+amp NOT pedal alone.

This is precisely why Bill Finnegan's original business model was that you phone him, he sizes up your intended use and rig, and counsels on whether a Klon is right for you or not. Trouble was that it would usually eat up 30min of his time; time when he wouldn't be building. That, in turn, would lead to low production output and long waiting times; which, in turn, would lead to people paying astronomical prices on e-bay for something that had heard so much hype about, _but without benefit of speaking to Bill_. Those folks would spend a fortune and be deeply disappointed at what they got for their money...._because they had bought the wrong thing._

Being able to buy one at _Axe and You Shall Receive_, or some other gear retailer, for a more sensible price, is a wonderful thing. However, unless one understands how the damn thing is intended to be used, AND has received some guidance on its proper use (e.g., Bill really intended the tone knob to be used principally in treble-cut fashion), even with a smaller footprint and sales price, peole are bound to be disappointed, and wonder what makes it worth 5-6x what a DS-1 costs.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Will the Klon be better distortion than my Peavy distortion sound?


























just joking. I sourced the picture online.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> I guess I could probably have immediately packed it back up and sold it for $500. Know what I did instead? Ripped the feet off and velcro'ed that sumfobitch to my pedalboard. I'm gonna play that crap outta that thing.


Good on you! I'm on a waiting list for one from Scott (and reeeeeeeeally far behind) and if/when I get one, I'm doing the same thing! These things are tools and should be treated that way.

I'm sure someday people will be trying to sell mint-condition, new-in-box, unopened Klons for $50k on TGP


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It would sorta be like spending the bug bucks on the very best Reggiano Parma parmesan cheese....to improve your chocolate milk or blueberry pie.

Ummmm....that's not how it works.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheese on pie. Very good combo.


One day I should build one just to see. But I'm not that curious yet.... and I'm glad there's an available one that reasonably priced. Should fan the flames a bit - congrats to all the new owners.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

mhammer said:


> The Klon is *not* an "overdrive pedal" in the sense that it is supposed to sound like an amp being overdriven. It is an amp overdriving pedal. That is, the amp has to be set up right, and the pedal used to push the amp in a certain way. It preconditions the signal, such that the amp overdrives in a more pleasing way. In fact, as a pedal producing an overdrive sound on its own, it's pretty lousy. The sound to listen for is pedal+amp NOT pedal alone.
> .



Well said. Amen.


----------

